
Just the personal development links from Hacker News - markyc
http://tinyletter.com/personaldevelopmenthacker
======
markyc
Author here, giving this one more shot:

Curated personal development articles from Hacker News every week.

First issue is here:
[http://tinyletter.com/personaldevelopmenthacker/letters/pers...](http://tinyletter.com/personaldevelopmenthacker/letters/personal-
development-hacker-1)

Back story: for over 10 years now I've been reading HN with a certain pattern:
I ignore over 90% of the tech / startup / silicon valley stuff and mostly
focus on the personal development articles (learning, focus, productivity,
health) and also lifestyle business articles (indie hackers, solo founders)

Every week I'll dig up the best links and comments on:

\- productivity, personal development & inspiration

\- small/lifestyle businesses / one man shows

\- side projects

\- some articles on family life or parenting

\- occasional tech articles when they relate to the above

I'll do my best to avoid:

\- political news

\- bitcoin, uber, tesla or other tech giant news

\- latest js frameworks, most tech links

\- startup / VC oriented pieces

To my knowledge there's no place to read just those articles and I know it
would save me lots of time digging thorough HN. I'd like to know if this is
something the community is wants, so I'm open to all feedback

